# im in the local paper



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

well im on front page its a little freebee paper here in town, with a very small write up. funny the person that was here got an ear full but most of that was left out.  im sure there be alot more people at my haunt this year----- i need to go get more goodies

http://s101.photobucket.com/albums/m80/pyro-1966/?action=view&current=neighborhoodnews001.jpg

http://s101.photobucket.com/albums/m80/pyro-1966/?action=view&current=neighborhoodnews2.jpg


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hehehe.. good excuse to get more goodies  Way to go! Wish I was closer.. I'd come pester ya..


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That's great Pyro.
Smile and Grin my friend, the joy will be bigger this year!!!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

That's awesome!!! Way to go!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Even a little coverage is good coverage. 

Congrats.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

awesome job pyro!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Congrats.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Great job, Pyro!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thanks all -funny thing my wife is tellin everyone----mmmmm she may be coming around


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Lookin good Pyro

The wives are always proud as long as they dont have to help


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Way To Go !!! Pyro We are proud of you . Can you scan and post the article so we can see it ?


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

That's terrific! Congrats! It's great to see so many of us home haunters getting coverage


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm so excited! You've really worked hard so it's great to see you get some recognition!

Stock up on the candy!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Congrats, Pyro. Funny how everyone thinks you're nuts until they want to tell everyone.


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

That yard makes mine look like a joke! Wow thats awesome. To think some posts here talk about how scary yards are (as in too scary). If people saw your yard..ADULTS would not go in there! WAY TO GO!

How long did it take you to build all that..years?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

arcuhtek said:


> That yard makes mine look like a joke! Wow thats awesome. To think some posts here talk about how scary yards are (as in too scary). If people saw your yard..ADULTS would not go in there! WAY TO GO!
> 
> How long did it take you to build all that..years?


LOL ----  THANK YOU, this is my 2nd year as a haunter


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Way to go! It makes all the effort worth it. You better watch out for an on-slaught of TOT's this year!


----------

